# شاهدوا اول جهاز اسنان



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يونيو 2006)

اليكم اول جهاز اسنان كان اجدادنا يعالجون اسنانهم به وكان سابقا يعمل عليه مركب الأسنان 

او الحلاق الذي كان يحمله مع حقيبة صغيرة بين الأزقة والشوارع لكي يعالج به الناس .

وعلى فكرة لدي واحد منه والذي يريد الأطلاع عليه ليتفضل .....








البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يونيو 2006)

ثم تطور الوضع قليلا صمم اول كرسي اسنان ليكون عمل المركب في محل ثابت لكي يراجعه المرضى

في محل عمله . 






وهذا الكرسي يحتاج مبصقة كان يحملها صبي يعمل كمساعد . 






البغدادي:55:


----------



## مهموم اليمن (17 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله
الاخ شكرى اشكرك كثيرا على المساهمة الفعالة فى قسم الهندسة الطبية لكن....
الا توجد اجهزة اخرى غير كرسى الاسنان
لماذا انت مهتم كثيرا باجهزة الاسنان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 يونيو 2006)

الأخ مهموم اليمن السعيد 

انا سابقا كنت اعمل في المجال الطبي ( الأجهزة الطبية والأسنان ) صيانة ونصب وتصليح . ومن خلال

عملي وجدت ان الأجهزة الطبية هي اجهزة معمرة اعطالها قليلة . لنأخذ مثال على ذلك الميكوسكوب

هل يعطل من تلقاء نفسيه ؟ سوف تقول كلا .

وغيرها ايضا . اما اجهزة ومعدات الأسنان فهي اجهزة استهلاكية وكثيرة الأعطال لكنها تحتاج الى 

مجهود عضلي والى زيارات في العيادات المراكز الصحية وتحتاج الى فريق عمل متكامل .

ثم تركت العمل في اجهزة الأسنان . واتجهت الى اختصاص في الأت حفر الأسنان بمختلف انواعها

منذ عام 1991 وهو اختصاص نادر في الوطن العربي والعالم . علما ان الأت حفر الأسنان من 

اختصاص المهندس الميكانيكي العام . وليس من اختصاص اي قسم هندسي اخر .

وعلى كل حال اي استشاره او اي استفسار في المجال الطبي بأمكاني ان اساعدك . 



البغدادي


----------



## علاء فارس (26 يونيو 2006)

ياسيد شكري الكلام الذي كتب كان جميل جداً 
وانا بالفعل عندي تطلع للعمل في هذا المجال وخصوصاً في الأدوات التي تستخدم في زراعة الأسنان واريد ان الفت انتباهك لأمر معين انه في المستقبل القريب لن يكون هناك مختبرات لصناعة الأسنان ستكون هناك مصانع لذالك وذالك عن طريق القيام بعمل مسح للفك بالكالمل وللعينة من السن وتصنيعها في المصنع ومن ثم ارسالها للمريض 
انا طالب ادرس الهندسة الطبية في الأردن في جامعة عمان واود ان يكون هناك تواصل في الأراء والأفكار 

وشكراً


----------



## Bioengineer (4 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ مهموم اليمن 
ماهذا الكلام ومالعيب ان يكون لدينا مهندس متخصص في اجهزة الاسنان مثل المهنس شكري الفاضل
بل بالعكس الكثير من المهندسين يطرحون المواضيع وفي شتي مجالات الاجهزة ولكن تجدهم لايفقهون فيها الا معلومات سطحيه.
فاقول الحمد لله ان لدينا مهندس مثل المهندس شكري متمكن في مجاله ومتوسع في المجالات الاخرى
وجهاز الاسنان كما ذكر هو جهاز مهم و يطلب صيانه دوريه وفي تطور مستمر
وشكرا...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر تواضعك واطرائك اخ biengneer .

ان اجهزة الأسنان وملحقاتها في تطور دائم كمثيلاتها من الأجهزة الطبية .

فهي تضم اجهزة الليزر والأشعة والات الحفر وكثيرة جدأ .


----------



## ابو ايه (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ابو احمد السيد مهموم اليمن اسنانه ممتازه والحمد الله لو عانا من الام الضرس لقال لك ان جهاز الاسنان هوه وبس 0 كل ما لديك رائع وبديع استمر0


----------



## ابويمن (1 فبراير 2007)

الاخ شكري 
تحيه طيبه
مواضيعك الجميله والمفيده اجابت على استفسارت كثيره كانت تقابلني في مجال عملي واعترف بانهاء كانت تسبب لي بعض الاحراج ولم اجدها في كتب او منتديات اخرى لذلك استمر ولاتهمل اي معلومه مهما كنت صغيره قد تكون كبيره عند شخص اخر


----------



## eng_mohand (6 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل


----------



## eng_mohand (6 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hisham badawi (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## Biomedical (15 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

صورة أول جهاز أسنان جعلتني أبتسم .

شكرا للمشرف الفاضل شكري على هذه المشاركة وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير .


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

معلش هي مش ظاهرة عندي


----------



## jaber al atar (20 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورا علي المجهود الجبار
وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك:63:


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية وشكرا كثيرا على جهودك المبذولة...........................


----------

